# 4 point win!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How awesome!!!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow! That is so great. Congratulations.:grin2:


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!! 4 Point Major!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Smoochiebird (Jan 19, 2017)

bethlehemgolden said:


> My 23 month old Golden Retriever Kelvin (Intch Mountain’s Hot Like the Sun CGC) celebrated January 14th during the Virginia Cluster in Fredericksburg VA, *Winning Dog*. I cannot say thank you to judge Charlotte Patterson for finding him in a field of very nice dogs.
> 
> 
> He was Handled by Kelly Shufflebottom (Kelly had owned & showed my dogs Great Grandmother “*BIS BISS Am. CH. Hillock She's Got A Way SDHF OD”**,* and breed & showed his grandfather “*Am GCH CH Hillock Honeybear's Purple Pizzazz SDHF OS**”*)
> ...


Congratulations on your Major Were you at the show?? Sadly I missed it....My boy, Albert picked up the 5 pt Gr Ch Select that day. Am Ch Can Ch Chestnut Doesn't Get Better Than This!!


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

chestnut said:


> Congratulations on your Major Were you at the show?? Sadly I missed it....My boy, Albert picked up the 5 pt Gr Ch Select that day. Am Ch Can Ch Chestnut Doesn't Get Better Than This!!


 


WOW a 5 pt!!!! congrats. Mine was in Fredericksburg VA.


----------

